# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Fake or real? Test E (Pharmacia & Upjohn), EQ (body Nutrition) and Pregnyl

## killer007

Hi pps,

Just bought some Test E (Pharmacia & Upjohn) does they even make this stuff? Though they only made Depo-test! From first pic you can see it has a code 0009-0417-02 which is coming up as depo-test when typed in to google so this is making me think twice the gear i have been provided is fake.

Whilst i'm showing this I might as well get the rest checked out too that he has provided me with as I have real doubt about the test e.

EQ (body nutrition) can find any info on this.

Pregnyl has sticker on back stating organon but no logo at front?!

Any ideas anybody?

----------


## Duc d'Volpe

Yup, I am very skeptical of the test e, mainly because pfizer does not make testosterone enanthate , they make testosterone cypionate .

Don't know about the EQ, but the HCG looks legit to me.

----------


## killer007

Exactly what I was thinking about the test E. After researching can not find any where is states that Prizer make test E but what make it more obvious is the serial number is coming up with test C. So HCG is good to go then.

Any one know about the EQ from body nutrition.

----------


## gixxerboy1

thats not phizer test e. It may be test e but its no phizer

----------


## killer007

So would you say it is fake? Why would you put a pfizer label on it then? Any idea on the EQ or even if BN make EQ  :Hmmmm:

----------


## gixxerboy1

BN is an ugl i dont know anything about them.
people would put a fake phizer label on it because typically you can sell human grade for more $ and also some poeple dont want ugl stuff. So they hear phizer test and think great i want that, its all marketing.
I have no idea whats in the vial. It maybe 250mg test e or it can be crap

----------


## killer007

emmmm thanks only way to find out is to test it then? Not sure what to do know.

----------

